# medium density foam for a headboard



## midnightfox (Jul 7, 2013)

hi all, 

anyone no where I can get some foam cheapish, I need it for a headboard of a king size bed. Every where I look online seem to want a fortune for a couple of yards of foam.
I know your hobby lobbies and micheals, jo-anne do them but fo silly money. 
I live in central Florida and didn't really want to spend more than $40. 

Any ideas!
Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Can you post a link to a product like you want? I'm not familiar with a foam for that use---perhaps there is a building product similar that could be substituted.


----------

